# Lee 4x4 Big Stopper filter in stock



## J.R. (Nov 6, 2013)

B&H has the Big Stopper in stock - for how long, I cannot hazard a guess. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/686370-REG/LEE_Filters_10_STOP_GLASS_4X4_4_x_4_Big.html

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 6, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! I FREAKING FINALLY GOT ONE ... but not without a great deal of persistence on my part. I received an email about 15 hours ago saying the LEE Big Stopper is now in stock (see the screen shot of the email below), so I jumped at the opportunity and placed the order ... as luck would have it, the online B&H store would not allow me to place the order with all sorts of crazy messages (eg. "yours is a PO Box address we cannot ship it" then "this transaction not authorized" or "conct your credit card company" blah blah blah for the same credit card I've been using at B&H for the last 4 years for purchases worth over $24000) ... this went on for over 15 hours ... so I finally went on B&H LIVE chat as soon as they it was available ... and the B&H rep told me that he could not help on live chat due to their web and gave me B&H telephone number to call ... so I called and spoke to another salesman who went through the order and told me that three is only 1 left in stock ... I said GIVE IT TO ME NOW and he places the order ... me VERY VERY VERY HAPPY, especially since I've been waiting for it for YEARS. 
I am SOOOOOOOO freaking excited for having successfully purchased this little piece ... I think it has more to do with years of bi-mothly email notices from B&H saying that "we regret to inform you that the item remains "out-of-stock".
Sorry to all those who tried to buy it after I bought the last one.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck using it. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats on getting one! Also, Big Stopper aside, I have tried here and there for years to get a Lee kit together but there's always one or more component that's forever out of stock in the entire U.S. It looks like killer stuff, but damned hard to get a hold of here in the States.


----------



## eli452 (Nov 6, 2013)

It is available only for those with standing "notify me when in stock" or orders status. On there web site it is still mark as "back ordered". My guess - the got a small (that is too small) number of the Big Stopper.


----------



## agierke (Nov 6, 2013)

ugh...i got the notification this morning at 8:17 am. was going on a job so i put it in my cart on my phone app and waited til lunch to pull the trigger. too late...gone, out of stock again.

actually, it showed up in my cart and was there all the way through until it confirmed my order. the price seemed strangely low (i was ordering a couple of other things) but it was still listed in my order. when i got the confirmation email, it was no longer listed in my order.

#$%^#^%$#

i have never come across anything so infuriating in photography as trying to order this stupid filter.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 6, 2013)

Not to rub it in, but B&H just confirmed that they shipped mine as well. I didn't trust that I would get an email when they came in stock (and I think I did not anyway). So, I have had a tab in Firefox set just on the B&H listing for the Big Stopper. A few times every day I have been hitting refresh, just to see if it would come through. Last night, I was checking something else at B&H, then decided to reset the tab for the Big Stopper. I couldn't believe it when the page showed "in stock." Don't know how many they had, but I was one of the lucky ones. I am really looking forward to trying this thing out.


----------



## KurtStevens (Nov 7, 2013)

If I wanted to use this filter what lenses does the filter system work on? I have the rokinon 14mm, would that work on there or no? I can't seem to find an answer


----------



## Canoner (Nov 7, 2013)

If you don't want to wait, the following eBay seller that I ordered from has been selling Lee Big Stopper for quite a while.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Big-Stopper-4-x4-10-Stop-Neutral-Density-ND-Glass-Filter-Brand-New-/161104691260?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item258296803c#ht_289wt_1187


----------



## gferdinandsen (Nov 7, 2013)

Canoner said:


> If you don't want to wait, the following eBay seller that I ordered from has been selling Lee Big Stopper for quite a while.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Big-Stopper-4-x4-10-Stop-Neutral-Density-ND-Glass-Filter-Brand-New-/161104691260?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item258296803c#ht_289wt_1187




I got one on EBay a couple months ago, I paid $290 for it.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Nov 7, 2013)

KurtStevens said:


> If I wanted to use this filter what lenses does the filter system work on? I have the rokinon 14mm, would that work on there or no? I can't seem to find an answer



What size filter does you lens take?


----------



## sanj (Nov 7, 2013)

Out of stock already


----------



## drob (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. I've been waiting for mine too. Finally got it about a week ago from Adorama. KEy is to get on their waiting list...they will charge you when it ships. I was on the list for about 6 months, getting emails about once a month stating it was still on back order. All of a sudden, got an email saying my Adorama puchased shipped. I crapped my pants. Then I had to cough up the change for the Foundation kit and ring. The thing is now...I'm almost afraid to use it...who wants to wait that long for a replacement if it breaks???


----------



## J.R. (Nov 7, 2013)

sanj said:


> Out of stock already



It is usually in stock for not more than a few hours at best - you need to be lightning quick to order it from B&H


----------



## J.R. (Nov 7, 2013)

Canoner said:


> If you don't want to wait, the following eBay seller that I ordered from has been selling Lee Big Stopper for quite a while.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Big-Stopper-4-x4-10-Stop-Neutral-Density-ND-Glass-Filter-Brand-New-/161104691260?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item258296803c#ht_289wt_1187



Yup, but the price is high compared to B&H. $140 vs. $230 (and upwards).


----------



## J.R. (Nov 7, 2013)

drob said:


> The thing is now...I'm almost afraid to use it...who wants to wait that long for a replacement if it breaks???



That's why I have got two


----------



## CanonNerdy (Nov 7, 2013)

Darn it -_- .. I just got one a week ago from Ebay, it cost me 255 $
happy purchases


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

A small question to all those who have the Big Stopper and remember its shipped packaging:
I got shipping notice from B&H yesterday and it said the "package weight" is 1.32 lbs (600gms) ... I'm assuming the filter i.e. weighs around 100gms ... if that's the case does it really need 1lbs (half a kilo) of packaging?


----------



## J.R. (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> A small question to all those who have the Big Stopper and remember its shipped packaging:
> I got shipping notice from B&H yesterday and it said the "package weight" is 1.32 lbs (600gms) ... I'm assuming the filter i.e. weighs around 100gms ... if that's the case does it really need 1lbs (half a kilo) of packaging?



The filter itself is fairly heavy (it feels that way to me at least in comparison to the other filters I have). It comes in a metallic case. The padding is pretty extensive in the B&H packaging ... remember, this is a glass filter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2013)

I just weighed mine, including all packaging (tin, exposure card, cardboard 'cigar' band), it's a bit under 5 oz. I think mine came in a padded envelope, but for international they likely used a box and packing material, so 1.3 lbs seems reasonable.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 8, 2013)

KurtStevens said:


> If I wanted to use this filter what lenses does the filter system work on? I have the rokinon 14mm, would that work on there or no? I can't seem to find an answer



The Rokinon 14mm does not take conventional filters. It has no filter threads (also needed to attach the Lee 4X4 system). There is mention of a very large filter system that is supposed to work on the Rokinon 14mm in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17947.0 Other than looking at the site (and seeing the price), I know nothing about it.

Lee makes a filter for a Nikon wide angle. Don't know if that system would work on the Rokinon (haven't looked to see how it attaches).


----------



## Swphoto (Nov 8, 2013)

I ordered on 7/18, just got mine as part of this shipment.

It was in a large padded envelope, which was smashed inside my mailbox. I was sure it would be broken when I opened it, but it was fine thanks to the case that Lee includes now.

Now to order the holder/rings/etc.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder if the Lee push on filter holder would work for the Rokinon 14mm?

The Rokinon 14mm is about 88mm across the fixed lens shade. The Lee description of the push on says it is 100mm but can be sized down to 86mm.

I also wonder if there would be vignetting?


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 19, 2013)

I just received an email from B&H: the Big Stopper is back in stock. I already have mine, but I hope they last for awhile for others seeking them.

Also, I received an email that Adorama is shipping me a Big Stopper. Looks like I will have one to sell on Ebay.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks dppaskewitz,
I also have signed up for notice of availability by e-mail, but I didn't received any notice from them before I saw your note. I click on the order button with B&H and shall get it delivered by this Thursday. Yeah ;D!
-r


----------



## TLau74 (Nov 20, 2013)

I also received the email notification 6hrs ago. Just placed my order for the Big Stopper, holder and adapter. The order is still 'pending' in their system so I hope it will go through without any problems. Shipped to Canada with ~$30 customs charges...but well worth it! ;D


----------



## agierke (Nov 20, 2013)

i think i got it.

was signed up for the notification but didnt get an email. went to the site and ordered one. unlike a couple of weeks ago when the Big Stopper disappeared from my order once the confirmation email was sent out, this time the confirmation email says they are sending it to me.

i'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...i'll believe it when it arrives at my door.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm picking one up from a local guy who ended up with two of them. $100.
Now, I'm looking for a holder. I have a whole box of Cokin filters and holders with adapter rings, but they are the small ones.
Is the 100mm Lee Holder the right one to get, or are their other options.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm picking one up from a local guy who ended up with two of them. $100.
> Now, I'm looking for a holder. I have a whole box of Cokin filters and holders with adapter rings, but they are the small ones.
> Is the 100mm Lee Holder the right one to get, or are their other options.



Nice! The Cokin Z-Pro holder works, too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll wait until I have the filter in my hands tomorrow morning, and then order a holder. I was planning to get a 82mm adapter ring which would work for my 16-35L and 24-70L, I assume I could step down to 77mm or smaller for my other lenses. I see Foto Diox has a low cost 100mm filter adapter as well, now that I'm looking at them. I'd prefer a brass adapter ring, but I'm not sure if it exists in 82mm or if I could afford it..

I recognized the Big Stopper when it popped up on Craigslist a couple of hours ago due to this thread that I've been following. The guy owns a local Nursery and I'm meeting him there tomorrow.
http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/4220012210.html



I've finally decided to part with a bunch of little used lenses, so I have about 8K worth of lenses up for sale. I don't know how I managed to horde that much. I'm keeping too much as it is, and need to sell more.


----------

